# ND Ret Club



## reggie (Jun 7, 2004)

update

Qual 4th series call backs 3,12,16,20,22,23,24,26,29

Open - running a demanding quad that is wokring well for the judges. maybe 1 out of 3 completing. 2 retired with one water bird. long test but effective. will be close on whether it gets completed tonight. running ~ 7 dogs per hr.

GA


----------



## reggie (Jun 7, 2004)

Qual results

1st - 16
2nd - 12
3rd - 24
4th - 22
RJ - 3

Js - 20,26,29


open call backs - 1,3,11,13,18,19, 20,26,27,31, 38, 39,42,43,45,47,51,52,53,54,55,56,70,72,74,75 

26 called back


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

Thanks Greg. Tell #16 that I said congrats in the qual. Good luck to you guys in the Am.

Dave Bezesky


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

*OPEN RESULTS*

1) Blue O:Hurst, H: Rorem
2) (?) Ledford
3) (?) Ledford
4) Buffy O: Shih, H: Rorem

No Jams

I was told it was a very tough fourth series, eight dogs into fourth. Four got birds, four picked up.


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congrats Ted on Buffy's fourth!!!


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Thanks, Russ

She is running well right now. I am keeping my fingers crossed that we can keep it rolling at the National.

Dave is doing well, too, as Blue is the second dog he has qualified for the National Open (Willie was the first), he has a number of dogs with second places (including my Mootsie), and he will likely be running Buffy at the National Open.

Ted


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

reggie said:


> Qual results
> 
> 1st - 16
> 2nd - 12
> ...


#12 - Thin to Win...............Scraper :wink:


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

isnt that your old dog?


----------



## 2dogs (Oct 10, 2005)

Any news on the Amateur?


----------



## jamen (Mar 27, 2004)

OPEN RESULTS 

1) Blue O:Hurst, H: Rorem 
2) (?) Ledford 
3) (?) Ledford 
4) Buffy O: Shih, H: Rorem 

2*)Bogey O: Terry Benda 
3)Buzz O: Tommy Parrish*

Congrats to them and thanks Chris for the derby 3rd with Roscoe. One damn point short! 

Jeff


----------



## DJSchuur (Dec 9, 2006)

*am results*

Am results

1st?) Brad Bellmore 
2ndJ.J.) Dick Horn
3rdGus)Dennis Mitchell
4thIce)Chris Brandl
RJ: Libby Vern Hasenbank

Sorry don't Know Jams


----------



## reggie (Jun 7, 2004)

nice job NDRC on your trial. mechanics were excellent, grounds were terriffic, and of course the weather was right on.

all the dirt work & grounds improvements will make quite a difference in the years to come. mush easier on the judges with that type of terrain and water available.

of course, congrats to Brad on his win!

Greg Anderson


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats to Brad Bellmore (Razor) and Jim Hurst (Blue)! Very awesome!

Carrie


----------



## Buzz (Apr 27, 2005)

*Re: am results*



DJSchuur said:


> Am results
> 
> 1st?) Brad Bellmore
> 2ndJ.J.) Dick Horn
> ...


Outstanding!


----------



## Jason Brion (May 31, 2006)

Anyone have the derby results?


----------



## LabLady101 (Mar 17, 2006)

sheriff said:


> Anyone have the derby results?


1st- Whiz O:Steve Adair H:Steve Adair/Jim Beck
2nd- Jazz O: Tom Brian H:Clint Avant
3rd- Roscoe O:Jeff Amendola H:Chris Ledford
4th- Pete O/H:Robert Zylla

RJ- Riggs O/H:Jim Schmidt
JAMS- Tug O:Sol & Mary Jo Semmler H:Sol Semmler, Magic O:Charles Cates H:Clint Avant, Maggie O:Robert Johnson & Pru Konley H: Dave Rorem



Congrations, Pru! Maggie sure looked good out there, one of the few that didn't shore-run that really tough last water series...


----------

